# Shrimp Substrate - Akadama



## Mark Webb (14 Jan 2011)

Is anyone sucsessfully keeping/breeding CRS Shrimps using Akadama as a substrate?


----------



## Westyggx (14 Jan 2011)

Hi Mark,

Yes i am, found no problems so far.


----------



## Mark Webb (15 Jan 2011)

Westyggx said:
			
		

> Hi Mark,
> 
> Yes i am, found no problems so far.



Thanks


----------



## Themuleous (15 Jan 2011)

I've bred cherries in an akadama tank without issue 

Sam


----------



## Mark Webb (15 Jan 2011)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> I've bred cherries in an akadama tank without issue
> 
> Sam



Thanks Sam.


----------

